# NetGear WG511 Again, help me pleace!

## Aleksey Telyshev

Hello,

It is stupid problem - regarding million posts it should be fine but ...

I have Netgear WG511 and Installed gentoo-dev-kernel 2.6.3-r1 which supported

intersill prism54. I expected if I compile all regarding Prism README I'll

be Ok... So I used to be so naiv...

In lspci I can see this device but whei I do

ifconfig eth1 up

I see SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory.

and then dmesg:

prism54 driver detected card model Netgear WG511

uploading firmware

prism54 request_firmware() failed for isl3890

eth1 could not upload firmware isl3890

I have put isl3890 into /usr/lib/hotplug/firmaware

And which hotplug -> /sbin/hotplug

Any ideas ?

Thanks

Aleksey

----------

## hullabaluh

Hi, I have the same problem. With an Allnet ALL0271.

Have you found the problem?

Aurel

----------------------------------------------------------------

SOLVED:

Had mounted sysfs two times. Really intelligent, I know.

----------

## Goodle

I just ran into this problem today...

Using - 

2.6.8-rc2-love3

prism54

WG511 card

Did you try putting isl3890 in /etc/hotplug/firmaware/ 

Some kernels like /etc/hotplug/firmaware/ and others like /usr/lib/hotplug/firmaware

----------

## pdodeja

Hi,

Try putting the firmware (isl3890)  in /lib/firmware.  Looks like the hotplug script uses that location to look for the firmware.  My hotplug version is /hotplug-20040923.  Hope that helps!

Pritam

----------

## D33T

pdodeja, you are a GOD man! i'm wireless now, and I can't thank you enough. I was trying everything, and nothing worked..... then i found this post.

BTW, to all, I am running the 2.4.28-r2 kernel, which has the prism54 drivers pre-built. Works great!

Now I just need to figure out how to get it to use dhcp on it's own. Need to read up on the config files (I'm too out of practice....).

Thanks again to all!

----------

